# Service Dog?? (moved to service dogs from gen info)



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

A little back story: I’m a veteran and since I got out I’ve noticed a few things but one big thing. I HATE CROWDS!!! It’s not only a hate, when I go anywhere that I know will be somewhat crowed I getting really bad anxiety and once I’m there I tend to have a little panic attack. I mean I’m not running outside screaming but I find myself constantly looking around, checking people out, looking for the closest exit, and feel trapped. I have found that when I do take my dog with me in public places I feel secure, like I have someone watching my back, that mind sound stupid because it’s a dog but I don’t know how to explain it better then like a Battle (Battle is a term we used for Battle Buddy). I have a friend with a PTSD dog and it’s got me looking onto it. He’s training his dog himself for crowd control and other things but I was wondering if anyone had any information on how one would even start to see if they qualify to have a service dog and if they do how do you get the proper certification?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

It looks like this school is in your area and deals specifically with helping individuals train their pets to be service animals. Might be a good lead, if nothing else.

https://www.facebook.com/AllIsPawsibleServiceDogSchool


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Also there is this school, but I'm not sure what their restrictions are on what dogs are used and handler training and so on. It might be worth a call though.

Sunstone Service Dogs


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> It looks like this school is in your area and deals specifically with helping individuals train their pets to be service animals. Might be a good lead, if nothing else.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AllIsPawsibleServiceDogSchool


Thank you. Ill look into that and if nothing else see if i can get more information. thanks again


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Brother,

I have some of the same issues in crowds. Mine was far worse in the first 6 months after deployment, but has since tapered off to a very manageable level. My VA Counselor helped me with some calming exercises. I know that I experience none of these symptoms when I have my dog with me. I think you may benefit greatly from having at least an emotional support dog. 

If your PTSD is in your records and service connected, you can get a Service Dog. You may qualify for a donated dog as well. There are a couple of organizations doing this. I will have a look around and see what I can find. It's been a while since I read about them.

Here is something to look at too:

https://www.facebook.com/OperationWolfhound4vets


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Hey Brother,
> 
> I have some of the same issues in crowds. Mine was far worse in the first 6 months after deployment, but has since tapered off to a very manageable level. My VA Counselor helped me with some calming exercises. I know that I experience none of these symptoms when I have my dog with me. I think you may benefit greatly from having at least an emotional support dog.
> 
> ...


Well i was separated for a service related injury and failed to file with the VA before being separated. (I had no idea what to do) So I’ve been dealing with the VA with my injury and it took them 2 years and they denied me once before they finally recognize my injury was really service related even though it was well documented. When i was finally seen by a Doc they dismissed my PTSD, but i haven’t refilled yet. I’m still dealing with them but it’s almost impossible to actually talk to the person you need to talk to. I’ve been talking to my personal doc about some of this stuff because I’m not gonna wait for the VA. 

My PTSD isn’t documented other than when I filled with the VA. Again, I’m still working with the VA but it’s one road block after another it seems like. Thanks for the information and ill look into emotional support dogs. Maybe ask my personal doc to see if it’s something he can help me with.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

If I remember correctly, you need a doctor's note to register an animal as an emotional support animal. I don't believe they have to have certain behaviors like a service animal does, but they do have to have general manners. Depending on where you feel you might need your dog to accompany you will tell you whether you need a service dog or emotional support animal. Emotional support animals are a bit easier to certify, but do not have the same access rights as service animals. There is definitely some specific law to look into regarding the difference, so that is another thing to consider.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/DogsForWarriorsTrainADogSaveAWarrior


----------

